# Phenom II x6's



## bomberboysk (Apr 18, 2010)

Provantage has the 1090T for special order(preorder)
http://www.provantage.com/amd-hdt90zfbgrbox~7AAMD2EX.htm

Amazon has the 1055T and 1090T for preorder:
http://www.amazon.com/AMD-Phenom-1055T-Processor-HDT55TFBGRBOX/dp/B003FVNC0Q

http://www.amazon.com/AMD-Phenom-10...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1271570411&sr=1-2


----------



## Shane (Apr 18, 2010)

Bomber is it true that the X6 will be released on 26 April 2010?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_AMD_microprocessors#.22Thuban.22_.2845_nm.2C_Six-core.29

I think this will be my next upgrade!


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Bomber is it true that the X6 will be released on 26 April 2010?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_AMD_microprocessors#.22Thuban.22_.2845_nm.2C_Six-core.29
> 
> I think this will be my next upgrade!



Possibly, launches have been speculated on both the 26th, 28th, and a few other dates.

Personally, i may just have to lay down the cash for one of these myself as it seems pretty good value for money.


----------



## Shane (Apr 18, 2010)

I cant seem to find any on Ebuyer for pre-order....sorry for all the questions but im excited .....going back to AMD will be nice.

Anyone know what the UK pricing is going to be? Partically on the* Phenom II X6 1075T *& *Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition*


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 18, 2010)

All in chinese(text is, not benchmarks), but heres a teaser review:
http://forum.coolaler.com/showthread.php?p=2601846#post2601846

No idea on UK preorders at this moment, dont appear to be any available yet though.


----------



## Rit (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope that's true, then people will be selling their x4's for cheap then!


----------



## Shane (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive got the urge to build a new system now...something along the lines of Phenom 2 X6....Not sure which one.
5850 
some fast ram (1600Mhz DDR3...can the X6 take tripple channel or not?
Id love an SSD...But theyre just too much still...probably go Raid 0.

EDIT:According to this site the prices will be..

1090T Black Edition: 125(W), AM3 Socket, 9MB Cache, 3.2 GHz Freq @ *$295 USD =£192*
1055T: 125(W), AM3 Socket, 9MB Cache, 2.8 GHz Freq @ *$199 USD = £130*

Not sure if they are genuine prices though.
http://alienbabeltech.com/main/?p=16214




Rit said:


> I hope that's true, then people will be selling their x4's for cheap then!



Try and grab yourself a bargian X4 965 be :good:....theyre great processors.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Apr 18, 2010)

that does look nice, and i bet the pricing is going to be a fair bit cheaper than the new i7, shame that it still uses the 45 nm process a shift to 32nm would have been interesting, looking forward to some proper reviews 
found this website with pricing showing prices from bahrain and norwegian retailers
prices translated into dollars are:
1090T Black Edition: $385 in norway and $295 in bahrain
1055T: $268 in norway and $199 in bahrain 
also says release is april 27th

http://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/some_phenom_ii_x6_pricing_and_release_dates_revealed/1


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Ive got the urge to build a new system now...something along the lines of Phenom 2 X6....Not sure which one.
> 5850
> some fast ram (1600Mhz DDR3...can the X6 take tripple channel or not?
> Id love an SSD...But theyre just too much still...probably go Raid 0.
> ...



Remember, USD does not directly correlate with what it will be in £ or €. A good example is the GTX4X0 line of cards, $499 for a 480 here in the states, and the same numerical value in € (€499). For computer hardware, a good rule of thumb is $1 USD = €1 at launch.


----------



## linkin (Apr 18, 2010)

I think i will switch over to AMD at some point... I jsut learned of intels new plans... a new socket in 2011... talk about short lifespan


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 18, 2010)

linkin said:


> I think i will switch over to AMD at some point... I jsut learned of intels new plans... a new socket in 2011... talk about short lifespan



Yeah, intel stayed with 775 for years,then switched, now they are going to switch....again.

AMD will inevitably need a new socket at one point though as well.


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 18, 2010)

I might get one. Was going to hold out till Bulldozer, but for the price these X6s are selling at. I mean, a 1090T X6 at 3.2 and unlocked for 300 bucks. Dont know if I can pass that up. lol.

On a side thing. Pretty sure the first Bulldozers will be AM3. But the CPU/GPU/Fusion processor will have a new socket.


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 18, 2010)

StrangleHold said:


> I might get one. Was going to hold out till Bulldozer, but for the price these X6s are selling at. I mean, a 1090T X6 at 3.2 and unlocked for 300 bucks. Dont know if I can pass that up. lol.
> 
> On a side thing. Pretty sure the first Bulldozers will be AM3. But the CPU/GPU/Fusion processor will have a new socket.



Im sort of stuck on what to do personally, as i want to go with bulldozer when it comes out, but i also sort of want to get a dual socket magny cours board with two 8 core cpu's, and then another part of me wants to get one of these, and yet another is telling me not to upgrade at all hehe.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 18, 2010)

I wonder if MicroCenter will get some and sell them for cheap...

Just a quick note, DDR3 is required, right?


----------



## Shane (Apr 18, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> Just a quick note, DDR3 is required, right?



I think it will need DDR3,Not quite sure...what i realy want to know is if you can run tripple channel ram like on a i7 system,Or if it will be Dual channel.


----------



## Rit (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> I think it will need DDR3,Not quite sure...what i realy want to know is if you can run tripple channel ram like on a i7 system,Or if it will be Dual channel.



I could see them starting off with dual channels, but then make a few triple channels.


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 18, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Im sort of stuck on what to do personally, as i want to go with bulldozer when it comes out, but i also sort of want to get a dual socket magny cours board with two 8 core cpu's, and then another part of me wants to get one of these, and yet another is telling me not to upgrade at all hehe.


 
The 960T doesnt look bad either. Runs at 3.3ghz, seems if your lucky it unlocks to a X6. Depending on the price.



ScottALot said:


> I wonder if MicroCenter will get some and sell them for cheap...
> 
> Just a quick note, DDR3 is required, right?


 


Nevakonaza said:


> I think it will need DDR3,Not quite sure...what i realy want to know is if you can run tripple channel ram like on a i7 system,Or if it will be Dual channel.


 
They are AM2+/AM3. Dual Channel. Gigabyte has updated most of there AM3 boards. I have a GA MA790X UD4P DDR2 board too and it hasnt been updated yet.

That is if you all are talking about the Thuban, its just a 6 core Deneb. Now the Bulldozer will be a different story. From what I understand the first Bulldozer drops the DDR2 controller and its replaced by a Dual/Quad DDR3 only channel controller.


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 18, 2010)

StrangleHold said:


> The 960T doesnt look bad either. Runs at 3.3ghz, seems if your lucky it unlocks to a X6. Depending on the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was alot of speculation regarding dropping of DDR2 support with the X6's, but just as stranglehold said, they are just 6 core Deneb's. And yeah, bulldozer will be dropping DDR2 support from what i understand.


----------



## linkin (Apr 18, 2010)

Well at least it means that we won't have to buy new memory because it's really expensive right now... i remember when you could buy 2gb of DDR2 800 for $23 (one stick)!!


----------



## funkysnair (Apr 18, 2010)

ooo nice price, whats the performance going to be against the i7 quads?


----------



## Shane (Apr 18, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> ooo nice price, whats the performance going to be against the i7 quads?



Im betting they still wont be as good as a I7,But like i said Ken ,If the price is right then thats something i could put up with....i dont think it would be all that far behind the I7.

We wont realy tell until we can get real benchmarks from real people....i mean we dont know how legit those benchmarks are atm thats going around.

Still cant find any damn pricing


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Apr 18, 2010)

Rit said:


> I hope that's true, then people will be selling their x4's for cheap then!



I won't.  I was trying to sell my Phenom II 940 for $120 but now that I have just reinstalled my entire hard drive I don't want to.

Good to see AMD has a decent price on their six-core Phenom II.  I am wondering what the marks will be with it.  

What I really want is a Phenom II Quad-Core that has a clock speed close to 3 gigahertz which only uses 80 Watts.


----------



## Aastii (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Im betting they still wont be as good as a I7,But like i said Ken ,If the price is right then thats something i could put up with....i dont think it would be all that far behind the I7.
> 
> We wont realy tell until we can get real benchmarks from real people....i mean we dont know how legit those benchmarks are atm thats going around.
> 
> Still cant find any damn pricing



I bet in benchmarks the quad i7s will beat them, but real world those 2 extra cores will give them the edge deffinately

I have just so happen to have a little money at the moment, and as I don't have to pay for going to chesterfield now, a little more, so that coupled with the sale of my 720BE (depending on the price of the x6's in UK ofcourse ) may just land me on one, provided Asus make support prior to or just after the launch of the new CPUs on the M4A79XTD, unlike they did when the 965 came out.

Deffinately up for seeing what happens with them


----------



## Twist86 (Apr 18, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, intel stayed with 775 for years,then switched, now they are going to switch....again.
> 
> AMD will inevitably need a new socket at one point though as well.



True but at least AMD will make the chip backwards compatible with its previous socket. Intel demands way to much cash/upgrading anymore.



Aastii said:


> I bet in benchmarks the quad i7s will beat them, but real world those 2 extra cores will give them the edge definitely



True but need a program that can actually use the cores. Gaming wise I am still a head


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Im betting they still wont be as good as a I7,But like i said Ken ,If the price is right then thats something i could put up with....i dont think it would be all that far behind the I7.
> 
> We wont realy tell until we can get real benchmarks from real people....i mean we dont know how legit those benchmarks are atm thats going around.
> 
> Still cant find any damn pricing





Aastii said:


> I bet in benchmarks the quad i7s will beat them, but real world those 2 extra cores will give them the edge deffinately
> 
> I have just so happen to have a little money at the moment, and as I don't have to pay for going to chesterfield now, a little more, so that coupled with the sale of my 720BE (depending on the price of the x6's in UK ofcourse ) may just land me on one, provided Asus make support prior to or just after the launch of the new CPUs on the M4A79XTD, unlike they did when the 965 came out.
> 
> Deffinately up for seeing what happens with them


Singlethreaded benchmarks intel will still be superior, multithreaded they will be even with amd more than likely taking a very slight edge.


Twist86 said:


> True but at least AMD will make the chip backwards compatible with its previous socket. Intel demands way to much cash/upgrading anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> True but need a program that can actually use the cores. Gaming wise I am still a head



The first bulldozer will be AM3 only, and after that a new socket that will not be backward compatible will be released, although, knowing amd, that socket will last awhile like AM3/AM2+/AM2 did(Remember socket A? That lasted forever as well)


----------



## Shane (Apr 19, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Singlethreaded benchmarks intel will still be superior, multithreaded they will be even with amd more than likely taking a very slight edge.
> 
> 
> The first bulldozer will be AM3 only, and after that a new socket that will not be backward compatible will be released, although, knowing amd, that socket will last awhile like AM3/AM2+/AM2 did(Remember socket A? That lasted forever as well)



Just wondering...these AMD processors that are backward compatible....does using a AM3 processor on a AM2+ cause bottleneck or something?

Dont know much about AMD 

Either way though im going to just get a AM3 Socket board.


----------



## El Gappo (Apr 19, 2010)

Not really, there are a few gimmicks you miss out on but nothing that effects daily performance. In fact for locked cpu's ddr2 boards are better


----------



## spynoodle (Apr 19, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> ooo nice price, whats the performance going to be against the i7 quads?


There's no doubt that the i7 960 will beat it in every scenario. It's a hard call for the lower-clocked i7s, though. I'm assuming that adding the extra two cores onto the Phenom ii 965 will increase the performance by 50% in hexa-core threaded applications. This will most likely bring it over the i7 950 just slightly. AMD's edge here, as always, is price. If the 1090t really costs only $300, then intel sees a problem. It's not so much a problem with the higher-clocked Thuban cores. but the lower-clocked ones, which will threaten the i7 920. Just a quick question: Do six-core processors not overclock as well as quad-core processors? If so, then intel still has the overclocker advantage with the i7 920.


----------



## El Gappo (Apr 19, 2010)

spynoodle said:


> There's no doubt that the i7 960 will beat it in every scenario. It's a hard call for the lower-clocked i7s, though. I'm assuming that adding the extra two cores onto the Phenom ii 965 will increase the performance by 50% in hexa-core threaded applications. This will most likely bring it over the i7 950 just slightly. AMD's edge here, as always, is price. If the 1090t really costs only $300, then intel sees a problem. It's not so much a problem with the higher-clocked Thuban cores. but the lower-clocked ones, which will threaten the i7 920. Just a quick question: Do six-core processors not overclock as well as quad-core processors? If so, then intel still has the overclocker advantage with the i7 920.



You sir are talking out of your bumhole.


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 19, 2010)

spynoodle said:


> There's no doubt that the i7 960 will beat it in every scenario. It's a hard call for the lower-clocked i7s, though. I'm assuming that adding the extra two cores onto the Phenom ii 965 will increase the performance by 50% in hexa-core threaded applications. This will most likely bring it over the i7 950 just slightly. AMD's edge here, as always, is price. If the 1090t really costs only $300, then intel sees a problem. It's not so much a problem with the higher-clocked Thuban cores. but the lower-clocked ones, which will threaten the i7 920. Just a quick question: Do six-core processors not overclock as well as quad-core processors? If so, then intel still has the overclocker advantage with the i7 920.



In real world usage, the phenom II will actually be faster than the i7 960, especially when multitasking. The i7 9X0 range are all the same chips, and all overclock similarly, buying an i7 960 is a complete waste over buying an i7 920/930, and when buying a cpu you factor overclocking into the picture. With six cores, the phenom II's will hold a slight edge over the i7 processors, and the Phenom II x6's will overclock just as well as the x4's.


----------



## spynoodle (Apr 19, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> In real world usage, the phenom II will actually be faster than the i7 960, especially when multitasking. The i7 9X0 range are all the same chips, and all overclock similarly, buying an i7 960 is a complete waste over buying an i7 920/930, and when buying a cpu you factor overclocking into the picture. With six cores, the phenom II's will hold a slight edge over the i7 processors, and the Phenom II x6's will overclock just as well as the x4's.


From what I've seen, six-cores aren't all that special in today's applications: yet. Here are some links on the Core i7 980x:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2960/6
Also, here's a quote from PCworld:


> Intel is pitching the Core i7-980X as the the premier part for the enthusiast gaming crowd. In our tests, we did see some improvements over the Core i7-975, but they were marginal. In Unreal Tournament 3 (1920-by-1200 resolution, high settings), the Core i7-980X cranked out 159.9 frames per second as compared to the Core i7-975's 155.4 fps, a 2.8 percent improvement. In Dirt 2, the Core i7-980X offered 73.3 fps, against the Core i7-975's 71.7 fps--a 2.2 percent increase.


Here's the link to the full article:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/1912...nough_intels_core_i7980x_extreme_edition.html


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 19, 2010)

spynoodle said:


> From what I've seen, six-cores aren't all that special in today's applications: yet. Here are some links on the Core i7 980x:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2960/6
> Also, here's a quote from PCworld:
> 
> ...



Core i7 in general is overkill for gaming, but that is not what the matter is about. Every benchmark you linked from that article shows pretty good improvement with more cores, except sysmark and programs that dont take full advantage of >4 cores. Plus, benchmarks do not tell the whole story, especially when multitasking, as you can have multiple singlethreaded programs that are all relatively resource heavy running with a multiple core processor.


----------



## spynoodle (Apr 19, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Core i7 in general is overkill for gaming, but that is not what the matter is about. Every benchmark you linked from that article shows pretty good improvement with more cores, except sysmark and programs that dont take full advantage of >4 cores. Plus, benchmarks do not tell the whole story, especially when multitasking, as you can have multiple singlethreaded programs that are all relatively resource heavy running with a multiple core processor.


That is very true. Honestly, though, I don't know about you, but I pretty much never have more than one or two programs open, so the multi-program thing doesn't really apply to me. Still, I'm probably only like that because I used to run WinXP on a Pentium 3 *shudder*. Either way, what's the maximum improvement by adding 2 more cores: pretty close to 50%, right? So I still don't think that Thuban will have that much of an advantage over a Core i7 at 3+GHz.


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 19, 2010)

spynoodle said:


> That is very true. Honestly, though, I don't know about you, but I pretty much never have more than one or two programs open, so the multi-program thing doesn't really apply to me. Still, I'm probably only like that because I used to run WinXP on a Pentium 3 *shudder*. Either way, what's the maximum improvement by adding 2 more cores: pretty close to 50%, right? So I still don't think that Thuban will have that much of an advantage over a Core i7 at 3+GHz.


Theoretically, yes it will be around 50%. The biggest thing though about thuban is that it will be AM3, which unlike intel planning on changing sockets again, will at least be compatible with bulldozer.


----------



## spynoodle (Apr 19, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Theoretically, yes it will be around 50%. The biggest thing though about thuban is that it will be AM3, which unlike intel planning on changing sockets again, will at least be compatible with bulldozer.


Yeah, I'm as unimpressed as anyone at intel's socket-happy behavior. It's not even as much the lifespan of their new sockets that annoys me, but the inclusion of both LGA1156 and LGA1366 sockets. It angers me that it's impossible to buy a Core i3 or i5 dual-core, and then later upgrade to an i7 920.  I think that they may just be moving too fast, and not planning ahead. I'm betting that socket 2011 (that's the amount of pins, right?) is going to be instituted for the sole reason to have enough bandwidth to support an 8-core processor. If you look at their upcoming 8 core Xeons, they're going to have a new server socket: Socket 1567. It goes to show that apparently 1366 pins isn't enough, sadly.


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 19, 2010)

spynoodle said:


> Yeah, I'm as unimpressed as anyone at intel's socket-happy behavior. It's not even as much the lifespan of their new sockets that annoys me, but the inclusion of both LGA1156 and LGA1366 sockets. It angers me that it's impossible to buy a Core i3 or i5 dual-core, and then later upgrade to an i7 920.  I think that they may just be moving too fast, and not planning ahead. I'm betting that socket 2011 (that's the amount of pins, right?) is going to be instituted for the sole reason to have enough bandwidth to support an 8-core processor. If you look at their upcoming 8 core Xeons, they're going to have a new server socket: Socket 1567. It goes to show that apparently 1366 pins isn't enough, sadly.



Doubt it, AM3 has 941pins(only 938 used on current processors) and hasnt run out of bandwidth, even with 6 core processors.


----------



## linkin (Apr 19, 2010)

In those benchmarks of the i7-980x, they used a stupid resolution, that high and it's GPU limited. if they want to stress the cpu they need to use 1024x768 or similar.


----------



## spynoodle (Apr 19, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Doubt it, AM3 has 941pins(only 938 used on current processors) and hasnt run out of bandwidth, even with 6 core processors.


Well, your guess is as good as mine as to why they would start a new socket. Maybe 8-core processors need an obscene amount of bandwidth for some reason? Maybe they're gonna make a triangle-shaped CPU?


----------



## El Gappo (Apr 19, 2010)

So you guys want me to post up some proper benchmarks? 

Release date it's mine 

I have by doubts about bulldozer on am3, it's a completely new architecture and am3 at the end of the day is a rather slow socket. I think it deserves it's own new socket. Intel have a new one every few months for gods sake lol.


----------



## spynoodle (Apr 19, 2010)

El Gappo said:


> So you guys want me to post up some proper benchmarks?
> 
> Release date it's mine
> 
> I have by doubts about bulldozer on am3, it's a completely new architecture and am3 at the end of the day is a rather slow socket. I think it deserves it's own new socket. Intel have a new one every few months for gods sake lol.


Yeah, whatever you can put up is great. It'll be nice to see how this thing performs. Like linkin said: test it at a low resolution. Also, try opening a bunch of programs at once.

EDIT: Do you have i7s to test it against?


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 19, 2010)

spynoodle said:


> Well, your guess is as good as mine as to why they would start a new socket. Maybe 8-core processors need an obscene amount of bandwidth for some reason? Maybe they're gonna make a triangle-shaped CPU?



Nope, probably a new architecture again. AMD generally only switched sockets when they changed the memory support. Eg- 754-> 939 included dual channel ddr support, 939-> AM2 was DDR support, then AM3 added ddr3 support.


----------



## spynoodle (Apr 19, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> 939-> AM2 was DDR support,


You mean ddr2? 

Like you said, it's ridiculous to change the socket every time you change the architecture. It just turns into too much of a hassle, having to pay for a new mobo every year and a half.


----------



## El Gappo (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't have an i7 right now but I can make it happen  Equal thuban,i7 930 and 980x benchies will be had


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 19, 2010)

spynoodle said:


> You mean ddr2?
> 
> Like you said, it's ridiculous to change the socket every time you change the architecture. It just turns into too much of a hassle, having to pay for a new mobo every year and a half.



Yeah, DDR2 is what i meant to type. Changing socket with architecture is almost required though, especially with memory changes as unless you want to keep adding more and more IMC's to a chip, you need to eliminate the backward compatibility of older technologies.


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 19, 2010)

Left Socket A, went with socket 754 for 64bit. 

Left 754, went to socket 939 for Dual Channel. 

Left socket 939, went with AM2 for DDR2. 

Left socket AM2, went to socket AM2+ for 2600/5200 HT

Left socket AM2+, went to AM3 for DDR3


----------



## spynoodle (Apr 20, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, DDR2 is what i meant to type. Changing socket with architecture is almost required though, especially with memory changes as unless you want to keep adding more and more IMC's to a chip, you need to eliminate the backward compatibility of older technologies.


Yeah, but it would be nice if Intel would follow AMD and do something like socket 1366+, so that they could eliminate the need to buy a new mobo, just with some limitations.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Apr 20, 2010)

I am guessing Intel switches sockets on motherboards so much because they also manufacture motherboards.  This gives them a chance to sell more parts.


----------



## Shane (Apr 25, 2010)

Dunno if you guys seen this,Its outdated news but i found it intresting.



> *AMD Phenom II X4 960T hidden cores can be unlocked, turning it into a Phenom II X6*
> 
> Posted on 16 April 2010 by bluetooth
> 
> ...



http://en.ocworkbench.com/tech/amd-...n-be-unlocked-turning-it-into-a-phenom-ii-x6/

and more about the board that it was done on~!

http://en.ocworkbench.com/tech/excl...to-unlock-phenom-ii-x4-and-turn-it-into-a-x6/

Im realy intrested in these new AMD processors,currently looking at what my options are on AM3 mobos.


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 25, 2010)

$222 at amazon for the 1055T, its shipping now even though they arent supposed to be released until next week(go figure):
http://www.amazon.com/AMD-Phenom-1055T-Processor-HDT55TFBGRBOX/dp/B003FVNC0Q


----------



## Shane (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone know when its been released in teh UK....i cant find it anywhere even for pre-order


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 26, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone know when its been released in teh UK....i cant find it anywhere even for pre-order



maybe amd just doesnt like the uk


----------



## Shane (Apr 26, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> maybe amd just doesnt like the uk



Nah its our damn retailers just releasing them later that everyone else 

All i want to know is a price!!!!!


----------



## Aastii (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't find it on any in UK, hwever, if you are willing to get it from abroad:

http://www.rebuild.lt/kompiuteriai-.../667701_hdt55tfbgrbox_amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t/

£163 for a 1055T


----------



## Shane (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats cheap,But nah i wouldnt get it from abroad.


----------



## El Gappo (Apr 26, 2010)

They will be out in the UK tomorrow for around £159 after tax. Keep an eye on Aria pc and amazon  They can't put preorder up because of NDA


----------



## Shane (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmm thanks El gappo,I hope they stay around that price and dont skyrocket or fall in short demand cos thats when they put the prices up 

Il send you a PM.


----------



## HazzaHnoob (Apr 26, 2010)

El Gappo said:


> They will be out in the UK tomorrow for around *£159* after tax. Keep an eye on Aria pc and amazon  They can't put preorder up because of NDA



Surely that means the x4's will come down in price?? like lots??


----------



## linkin (Apr 26, 2010)

Not bad... makes it around $250 AUD which is good... some people charging that much for Q9xxx chips on ebay!


----------



## Shane (Apr 27, 2010)

Still no sighn of them showing up on aria or Amazon


----------



## just a noob (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849&cm_re=phenom-_-19-103-849-_-Product


----------



## El Gappo (Apr 27, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Still no sighn of them showing up on aria or Amazon



They are already up. £153 for the 1055t  
Benchmarks by a friend http://forums.aria.co.uk/showthread.php?t=19629
cpu's http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/CPUs+/+Processors/


----------



## Shane (Apr 27, 2010)

just a noob said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849&cm_re=phenom-_-19-103-849-_-Product



Thats US my friend...im in the UK 

Thanks Gappo ,Ebuyer have them too now...YAY.


----------



## spynoodle (Apr 27, 2010)

The 1055t is benched now on www.cpubenchmark.net. It surprises me the kind of score that it got compared to the i7s. It's comparable to the i7 940. Benchmarks like that seem to favor multi-core CPUs, though. They gave the i7 980x a score that's significantly higher than the i7 975, although it didn't see as much of an improvement in real-world uses.


----------



## just a noob (Apr 27, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats US my friend...im in the UK
> 
> Thanks Gappo ,Ebuyer have them too now...YAY.



I was just posting it lol


----------



## Jamin43 (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's another Review / Benchmark of the New THUBAN cpu's.

CLICK ME!


----------



## Leopold Butters (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll have my 1090T tomorrow! can't wait!


----------

